# An injury? possibly and Growth Lines!!



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 5, 2011)

I was so happy to see yesterday that my sweet little Franklin had growth lines! Tara has some sort of injury... Shes had it since I got her. it looks like she chipped off a part of her plastron, between the scutes, and stuff will get stuck under it. 

Tara's Plastron
from the side







from the top





overhead view






Tara's new growth 





Franklins plastron... Growth lines




Franklin's Caprice 




mazuri!! nom nom nom!




Running from me after i took too many pictures
Tara




Franklin




Dirty Tara 




Here comes Franklin... Got more food????




Franklin coming to check out the camera




Hi There Tortoiseforum.org!





Any ideas on whats going on with the plastron injury? or should i just keep an eye on it?


----------



## ascott (Aug 5, 2011)

I love the pics....they are beautiful.....on the injury area/seam is the shiny stuff in the seam just water ? If there is not an actual break in the shell I would just keep an eye on it to make sure it does not get scuffed too much as it is healing/wearing down smooth :shy: their spikes on their fro.t legs are AWESOME!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cute pics! I love the last one, lol, too cute!


----------



## October (Aug 5, 2011)

I would just keep an eye on it. Looks like something may have chipped/scraped it when it was still delicate and new. 

Very nice growth lines too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2011)

Because the pattern is asymmetrical, I would say she was hatched that way. It might have been sticking out a bit and broke off, but it doesn't match the other side, sort of like split scutes. I doubt there's anything about it to worry over.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 5, 2011)

They Are So Cute!


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 5, 2011)

ok thanks guys... I wasnt sure what happened there... there doesnt seem to be redness or sensitivity... it just sticks up a little.. i try to keep her clean, it reminds me of getting stuff under my fingernails so ... I assume its uncomfortable for her!

Also.. their Toe nails are long, can i clip them? or am i just worrying too much?



ascott said:


> I love the pics....they are beautiful.....on the injury area/seam is the shiny stuff in the seam just water ? If there is not an actual break in the shell I would just keep an eye on it to make sure it does not get scuffed too much as it is healing/wearing down smooth :shy: their spikes on their fro.t legs are AWESOME!



yes its water and the 11:30am Fl sunshine! I love their legs too... Theyre just so primitave!




wrmitchell22 said:


> Cute pics! I love the last one, lol, too cute!



Thanx! I do too! I figured everyone would like it... I thought he was going to taste the camera. Sweet little Franklin!



October said:


> I would just keep an eye on it. Looks like something may have chipped/scraped it when it was still delicate and new.
> 
> Very nice growth lines too.



Im so glad to see that Franklin is growing, he's the smaller of the 2. And Tara is a little food hog, I feel like i can just watch her grow! 



emysemys said:


> Because the pattern is asymmetrical, I would say she was hatched that way. It might have been sticking out a bit and broke off, but it doesn't match the other side, sort of like split scutes. I doubt there's anything about it to worry over.



She IS crooked... i never noticed that! Im glad i asked you guys! Youre like my own personal tortoise encyclopedia! one day i will know as much as you guys do. Thanx Yvonne!
BTW ... I'm guessing that Maggie is your sister and Bob your nephew. I did a search on Bob and laughed so hard! her stories are the best! I hope my little guys dont sprout that much personality!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, my sister, Maggie, is a pretty good story teller. I just wish she'd continue on with the saga.


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 5, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Yes, my sister, Maggie, is a pretty good story teller. I just wish she'd continue on with the saga.


She is a Great story teller! I was curious if she was a writer. Bob ripping the neighbor guy's shorts had me rolling. hilarious


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 12, 2011)

*UPDATE* Both of my little guys have new growth lines ... again! Theyre Growing like puppies! Is it okay for them to show new growth so quickly? Its visually noticable... I havent measured the actual Growth Lines but at least 2mm since last week. Im wondering if Im feeding them too much. I know that if a dog grows too fast its bad tor their hips and such... is it the same for torts? Do they have growth spurts like mammals? am i just a loopy tort mommy? lol


----------



## EricIvins (Aug 12, 2011)

FranklinAndTara said:


> *UPDATE* Both of my little guys have new growth lines ... again! Theyre Growing like puppies! Is it okay for them to show new growth so quickly? Its visually noticable... I havent measured the actual Growth Lines but at least 2mm since last week. Im wondering if Im feeding them too much. I know that if a dog grows too fast its bad tor their hips and such... is it the same for torts? Do they have growth spurts like mammals? am i just a loopy tort mommy? lol



Fast growth doesn't necessarily mean un-healthy growth........Thinking in terms of Mammals or warm blooded animals just doesn't work for these guys.......

Most Birds hit their Adult size within 3 months of hatching......Would you try to slow that needed growth?

What you're seeing is the Mazuri doing its job, and hopefully some of the nastyness will start smoothing out now that the animals are growing and doing well.......You're seeing healthy, hydrated growth, compared to the chalky white their growth lines were........Which means you're heading in the right direction......


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 12, 2011)

He looks happy in the sun.


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 12, 2011)

EricIvins said:


> FranklinAndTara said:
> 
> 
> > *UPDATE* Both of my little guys have new growth lines ... again! Theyre Growing like puppies! Is it okay for them to show new growth so quickly? Its visually noticable... I havent measured the actual Growth Lines but at least 2mm since last week. Im wondering if Im feeding them too much. I know that if a dog grows too fast its bad tor their hips and such... is it the same for torts? Do they have growth spurts like mammals? am i just a loopy tort mommy? lol
> ...



Cool, thanx eric! Im learning more everyday


----------

